# POPPYSEEDS-Not for Rats!!!



## rainbowstar (Aug 14, 2007)

Well everyone, sadly today i had to get my rattie Trey euthanised... Since eating the poppy seeds her overall quality of life has diminished. At first we thought she was going to be ok, but she stopped eating unless she was being hand fed and would only eat carrots and bran flakes, she was not drinking very much and she has almost no balance. It was time for her to be in a happier place. R.i.P Trey Rattie!!!!!

so NEVER let your rattie eat poppyseeds---neurological damage and eventually death


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## rainbowstar (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks...we're hoping that other people will learn from this..i love my ratties!! Weetard is going to get a new friend soon.....i hope she doesn't get too lonely with out her sister...their birthday is on sept 18, so she wasn't even a year old yet...


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well at least others will now know and all of us have an actual refrence to show the damage it can do.

And it was a terrible misfortunate accident. He's painfree now and running up around with all other passed rats. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

That's awful, I'm so sorry that happened 

I would imagine it's the opiates in the poppyseeds that caused problems..


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats really very sad. I'm glad you posted this! I've read the "no eat list" but I don't think that I saw poppy seeds on there. I have some "every thing" bagels and was thinking about giving my boys some and I'm really glad that I didn't because they have poppy seeds in them. 0_0


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG thats soo sad im sorry for your loss :'( RIP Trey


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear this sad news.


----------

